# What color will he be? (Pictures)



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grey. Foals that are adult shades as babies usually grey out. (Obviously with having a grey parent) He is so dark right now...If he was going to be black or brown, he would be lighter and she'd out darker. 

Yes I know there are exceptions.

My vote, grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Black colt who will eventually gray like mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I personally think brown (definitely not black, but slight chance of being bay *if* he is actually greying out) not going grey. Not 100% convinced, but he's just not screaming grey to me, plus I've seen plenty of brown foals the same shade/tone as him that didn't have a grey parent and obviously didn't grey out.
Definitely wouldn't be shocked if he does grey, but for now I'm leaning towards not.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Bay that will go grey imo.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree could also be brown agouti.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

I think he looks like he will grey out with the light hairs on his face and legs IMO. If the mother is heterozygous for they grey gene then you have a 50/50 of the baby greying out. I just think that since he was born that dark color and has the lighter hair on his face he will grey, but he could surprise us all and shed out brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I was convinced he looked like he was going to gray out but now I'm thinking that might just be wishful thinking. He certainly does look like the other brown foals I have seen so maybe that's right. I can't wait to see what he sheds out to.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like a dark bay/brown right now. Hard to tell if he will grey out or not, until you can see any white hairs around his eyes. It's possible he could even stay bay/brown.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Only way to know for sure is to color test him, test for agouti and grey since you already know he is black based

From personal experience, I would not rule out a non-greying black. This colt is black, his sire is color tested EE aa and his dam is color tested Ee aa









Foal coat colors are tricky and can be misleading, especially with blacks as there is a huge range of normal foal coat colors for black, usually mousy colored but some are a light mousy color while others are born so dark that they are unmistakeable blacks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Only way to know for sure is to color test him, test for agouti and grey since you already know he is black based
> 
> From personal experience, I would not rule out a non-greying black. This colt is black, his sire is color tested EE aa and his dam is color tested Ee aa
> 
> ...


That foal has a very rich coat for a baby. He's darling. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> That foal has a very rich coat for a baby. He's darling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


His dam puts winter coats on her foals... I think it is part of her over productive hair gene, but she passes on her beautiful locks of hair lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

dont know.. But he sure is a cute little thing !


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

More personal experience of black foals:

1 month old filly and starting to shed around muzzle and eyes:








That same filly at 12 months old:









Full sister to that filly as a newborn:








And at 12 months old:









As for the colt I posted earlier, his full sister born last year as a newborn:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I don't have a good one of her shed out and cleaned up as a yearling yet, but here she is at almost 9 months old:









Some blacks really confuse onlookers with their foal coat color. Which is why I say to test agouti and grey on your colt if you want to know his true color before he either starts going grey or sheds into his adult color with time


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I know I said on facebook that I thought he was black, but after you've been posting more pictures, I'm actually thinking he might be brown under the gray. There's just not the mousy gray tint to his coat that would be present in a black foal; it's a warmer, redder color, which would be seen more in brown foals.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I know I said on facebook that I thought he was black, but after you've been posting more pictures, I'm actually thinking he might be brown under the gray. There's just not the mousy gray tint to his coat that would be present in a black foal; it's a warmer, redder color, which would be seen more in brown foals.


Last night, the original owner of my mom's non fading black stallion shared a picture of him on Facebook from when he was only two months old, he had a bright red body... Really trying hard to look bay even though his face was starting to shed to black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm leaning toward bay going gray but I'm not sure I can wait for him to shed out. I might just have to get him tested to find out!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

1111aqua said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I'm leaning toward bay going gray but I'm not sure I can wait for him to shed out. I might just have to get him tested to find out!


*Psst*
I lean towards black and no grey... Test agouti and grey because this boy is a black:








That is at 2 months old and the face is shedding black :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If you test please post the results!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> *Psst*
> I lean towards black and no grey... Test agouti and grey because this boy is a black:
> 
> 
> ...


Now I've been looking at black foals and I'm thinking you may be right. :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you know the colors of moms parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely not black. Way too warm toned.. Not at all the silver mousey color that black foals are at birth. I know they can fade/bleach and look extremely "bay" but this is definitely not the case here. I guarantee it


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

AnnaLover said:


> Definitely not black. Way too warm toned.. Not at all the silver mousey color that black foals are at birth. I know they can fade/bleach and look extremely "bay" but this is definitely not the case here. I guarantee it


Not all blacks are born mousy silver and the OP's colt has a mousy silver color on the face which is why I still lean towards black... Would love to see a color test done 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I do agree to some extent, however this foal in particular is just *too* brown to even consider the possibility of black. I say that with respect 
IMHO it would be a waste of money to test him.
OP, any more pictures you could share of this little guy- preferably with better (outdoor?) lighting?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing... about being black, not enough mousey color there and too much "warm brownish" highlights.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are some pictures from today. Although not in outdoor light, they are quite accurate as far as his coloring. He almost looks overall darker to me, but maybe I'm just crazy. Changes shouldn't occur until his first shedding, correct? Also thank you all for the input, I really appreciate it.


----------

